# about sprinkles



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

i have to replace some sprinkles heads for a costumer anyone has an idea how to charge for that in california thank you very much


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Sprinkles I like on my ice cream sundays... Oh you meant sprinkleRs. 

I'm such an A hole


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It's OK Grumpy, the DIY's and handymen creep in from time to time.
To unregistered, from what I've seen out there $100 bucks a head would seem about right but I haven't been there in 6 yrs. so prices may have gone up.


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

In Oregon, I believe the irrigation niche companies have a minimum charge of $80 and that would cover up to the first hour labor, then they add parts at cost.

They set their profit off the labor part.

Then I beliieve it's $50 per hour or $60 per hour for each extra hour, plus parts.


----------



## B&B Landscaping (Dec 19, 2004)

*sprinkler*

In Alabama i charge for a service call. When problem diagnosed i charge by the hour and parts.
Ryan


----------

